# Datenbank Projekt



## spike (4. Apr 2005)

Hallo ich arbeite zur Zeit an meinen Projekt für eine MySQL Datenbank mit Frontend (java) die in einer Firma für interaktive und neue Medien eingesetzt werden wird.

Ich habe mir schon einige Gedaken darüber gemacht weiß aber nicht ob man das so stehen lassen kann oder ob vielleicht noch etwas hinzugefügt werden soll:

*1. Was soll die Datenbank enthalten?*

1.1 Grafiken (von den Mitarbeitern erstellte Grafiken)
1.2 Videos bzw. Flash Animationen (Multimediaproduktionen)
1.3 Websites (erstellte Websites für Kunden)
1.4 Kunden bzw. Firmendaten (Daten aus Projekten wie Zeitaufwand, Kosten, Art des Projekts + Anschrift der Auftraggeber)

*2. Wer soll Zugriff auf die Datenbank erhalten*

Punkt 1.1 - 1.3 alle Mitarbeiter die in den entsprechenden Bereichen tätig sind (Grafiker usw.)
Punkt 1.4 Geschäftsführer bzw. Fillialleiter

*3. Layout des Java Frontends*

Es soll das Logo der Firma integriert werden der Hintergrund soll beruhigend wirken bzw. schonend für die Augen sein

*4. Funktionen der DB*

4.1 Ermöglichen einer freien bzw. Stichpunktartigen Suche
4.2 Hinzufügen von Projektdaten
4.3 Kontaktmöglichkeiten zu den Geschäftspartnern bzw. Firmen
4.4 Berachten der Grafiken, Videos, Websites
4.5 Features: Uhrzeitanzeige, Taschenrechner
4.6 Backupmöglichkeiten (Auswahl zwischen manuell bzw. automatischen (zeitgesteuerten) Backup

*So nun bin ich mit meinen Latein am Ende falls ihr noch Ideen für die DB habt dann her damit *


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Apr 2005)

1.1
1.2

wär uU besser, nur Pfade zu speichern und die binärdaten aus der db rauszuhalten (könnte sonst alles ein bisserl kompliziert werden...)

3. ist etwas dünn 

4.5. ist lächerlich, lass das weg


----------



## spike (4. Apr 2005)

Ja Pfade sind richtig hatte das wohl etwas blöd beschrieben. 

Naja so wichtig ist das Layout ja eigentlich auch nicht wirklich auf die funktion kommts an.

ja taschenrechner und uhr ist wohl wirklich etwas lächerlich dafür wollte ich ne funktion fürs drucken, löschen, bearbeiten implementieren.


----------

